# See ya mate



## Rain (Oct 9, 2007)

Never even got chance to give him a name. My male emerald tree boa is snuffed it. Found dead on friday afternoon.

Gutted doesnt even cover half of it.


----------



## Barry.M (May 19, 2006)

What a shame,my sympathies.ETB's have always been known to expire suddenly and without obvious reason in captivity,although it was mostly due to the WC stock of old,they were at one point considered genuinely hard to keep alive in captivity,much like Mandarin Rats snakes were.Again,very sorry you've lost him.


----------



## abijoshwalker (Oct 16, 2008)

Rain said:


> Never even got chance to give him a name. My male emerald tree boa is snuffed it. Found dead on friday afternoon.
> 
> Gutted doesnt even cover half of it.


ah thats such a shame m8 
rip !!


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

rip etb xxxx


----------



## macca 59 (Oct 10, 2007)

How sad sorry for your loss


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

So sorry to here that RIP little one


----------



## tilly790 (Jan 24, 2008)

Sorry to hear that


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

Sorry to hear that mate, my male snuffed it yesterday, regurged it's meal the night before then was dead when I came home from work


----------



## Barry.M (May 19, 2006)

stuartdouglas said:


> Sorry to hear that mate, my male snuffed it yesterday, regurged it's meal the night before then was dead when I came home from work


What a shame there too Stuart.Was it a CB or WC specimen?


----------



## Rain (Oct 9, 2007)

Had my PM results back the other day.... Heart failure with no known cause. So in short, not a lot I or anyone else could have done...


----------



## macca 59 (Oct 10, 2007)

Sorry for your loss.


----------

